# Are You A Golf Fashionista?



## sunnyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

I love clothes - have way too many of them and golf clothes are no exception. I'm playing 9 holes tonight and am wearing blue/grey capris, a black fitted polo, black belt with silver buckle, black & white golf shoes and a white hat.








I'm going to be the only one posting in this thread except the admin - aren't I?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Dressed up or naked, I shoot the same scores. Cheap green fees, or expensive green fees, I shoot the same scores. Tennis shoes, cargo shorts, a Cubs tee shirt, and I am good to go. :laugh:


----------



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am a naturally preppy dresser so I already own khaki shorts or pants and polo shirts, argyle sweaters and sweater vests...and I am a Nike guy so I have Nike golf shoes and I normally wear Nike golf/athletic shirts and a Nike Livestrong visor.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I had to read this while playing "I'm to Sexy" by Right Said Fred.
Whose next on the catwalk?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK Flogem. Pictures like that have to come with a warning label for all the old men like me.

Is that a beathable material? It looks like leather and I can't imagine playing in something that hot.

Personally, being the huge size I am, I tend to stick to khaki or navy pants and maybe a little color in the shirt now and then. In the South Florida heat, a lot of what I wear on the course is solid white.

If I was not 6'7" tall and 280 lbs, (yes, I've lost some weight), I would love to dress like Ian Poulter.


----------



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey I think Z's the most stylish personality too . The charismatic golfer has become one of the 12 finalists on “the big break” reality show!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Penny - Your mention of the Big Break brings up a point, or at least something that has crossed my mind.

The people they bring to that show seem to have personality. There's not a bland person in any of the bunches they had on. I always wish those people would succeed and bring some more personality to the pro tours. Look at what Tommy Gainey has done.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I have to be a Jerk*

Okay Guys: the picture is enough to make a good boy like me go bad, But Sunnyboy who in the hell is Tiger Wong as your favorite golfer?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> who in the hell is Tiger Wong as your favorite golfer?


I bet after the way he played in the Masters, Tiger WISHES he had a foreign alias to hide behind.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I've aquired 10 pairs of golf trousers and 1/2 doz polo shirts tonight... lost 26lbs in 2 months, and dug out all my old gear from the spare room.

Rumour has it, it will be back in fashion soon.  Well, maybe not the diamond pattern Faldo sweater from the mid 80's.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't find fault with him my game sucks really bad. my choices for fantasy golf waned.


----------



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Dennis, I completely agree when you say "the people they bring to that show seem to have personality"! We should have more shows like this for other sports too on TV today. We might be able to witness some awesome personalities with great potential.. Agree?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What's in your head can help a lot in this silly game.


----------

